# Sighing: What does it mean?



## slicey711 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lately, my cockapoo Brando has been letting out a deep sigh. Such a communicative gesture for a little guy that can't talk....I love it whenever he expresses himself like this. It typically occurs at night, when Brando settles down and just relaxes. Anyway it got me thinking is the sigh a sign of contentment or frustration/boredom. I did a little researching and couldn't find anything definitive. I should mention, this is something that just began within the past few months. He is 18 months old now. 

Does anyone here have a pup that sighs?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yip, its just him releasing tension, he is comfy and relaxed.


----------



## fancyface (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, Cooper sighs.....its so cute isn't it!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny does this all the time. As you said, it usually happens when he lays down or turns over while resting. We have to laugh every time he does it. It resembles a human action so much (adding to our theory that Benny's a human in disguise ).


----------

